
Britain's GDP falls 20.4% in April as economy is paralysed by lockdown - BerislavLopac
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/jun/12/britains-gdp-falls-204-in-april-as-economy-is-paralysed-by-lockdown
======
zeristor
I just wonder how quickly the economies can rebound afterwards.

I imagine the longer the lockdown, the slower the rebound as companies
gradually unravel.

